
Ask HN: Would you start a new project based on Riak KV - melicerte
Two years from now, we have build a document center based on riak kv for internal used. It only took us a few weeks of work to be up and running. And the project is still actively used.<p>As I see a few customers that would need a similar solution, I was thinking about making this document center some sort of product. Because it was an internal project, the idea would be to start the &quot;product&quot; from scratch. As I was doing some research, I found that Basho, the original company behind riak, went bankrupt. The sources were bought by bet365 who planed to open the source code. I read here and there that there was several companies and individuals ready to build a community around riak but I could not find a announcement, real commitment and a plan for the project.<p>I&#x27;m now wonder if I could go with riak again or if I&#x27;m better selecting another technology (sadly because I was perfectly happy with riak). I can leave without paying support but I don&#x27;t want to start a project from scratch with a technology that would be dying...
======
melicerte
I see the activity on the original github repository is very low (two PR
accepted since the bankruptcy). I'm not even sure these are still the official
repos. And it seems to me that no one has access to the repository of some of
the riak client libs[1].

[1] the php client lib for instance: [https://github.com/basho/riak-php-
client/issues/152#issuecom...](https://github.com/basho/riak-php-
client/issues/152#issuecomment-335991720)

------
ogennadi
No, I wouldn't. If it isn't open source, with an active community, I won't
create anything of long-term value with it.

Postgres apparently has a key-value extension called hstore...

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2008439/best-way-to-
use-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2008439/best-way-to-use-a-
postgresql-database-as-a-simple-key-value-store)

